# Used tank/Stand color question



## JLui83 (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm about to purchase a used tank/stand. The stand is black but scratched up near the bottom. Is there a way to make it black again? I was thinking using a black Marker.

also the tank is like a white marble type color. Is there a way to make the trim black?

Thanks


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

marker will hide the problem but it might still be noticeable. You probably need to put a little paint on it.


----------



## TONY5177 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brush/roll on some black lacquer or oil based paint on the stand or you could try some black appliance (epoxy based) spray paint. For the tank mask off the glass and use krylon plastic paint.


----------

